# New guy from Homer Alaska



## RANGER RICK (Dec 7, 2005)

Just wanted to say howdy from the far North .
Looks to be a nice place here with lots of good information to glean from .

RR


----------



## bushbuck (Feb 6, 2005)

welcome to At Rick. I wish I was there right now, we could meet up at the lighthouse for a cold one...
You are going to love this place


----------



## blue thunder (Jan 20, 2003)

Welcome aboard rick.It's been cold enough here in nebraska to make us think we're in alaska.Look around.You will find plenty to intertain yourself.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:welcome: to AT Rick. Hope you enjoy the fun here.


----------



## Tim Z (Jul 11, 2003)

Welcome to AT, set back have a cup of coffee and enjoy the show.

AT is a wealth of knowledge.

I spent my first six years in the military in AK, been trying to get back ever since. Once again, welcome to AT.

Tim


----------



## RANGER RICK (Dec 7, 2005)

Thanks for the welcome .
BrushBuck sounds like you have been to this neck of the woods ??
It is still there making lot's of people happy !!!!!
Boy there is lots of reading here !!!!
RR


----------

